# How to make similar amazing effect like this



## yoku (Sep 12, 2010)

Here are some pics for that effect with highly saturated and contracst feeling,but not exaggerated.These pics are obviously pretty similar in the retouching method,maybe the same action , preset  and etc.
I have tried a lot times but cann't find the way.
Guys you have any idea or you have the similar action/presets?Thanks.


----------



## kkamin (Sep 12, 2010)

constrast & saturation


----------



## edouble (Sep 12, 2010)

I could achieve similar results in LR3 by jacking up the clarity slider.


----------



## yoku (Sep 22, 2010)

edouble said:


> I could achieve similar results in LR3 by jacking up the clarity slider.


 
could you give me the particular preset as what you did in LR3?


----------



## --ares-- (Sep 22, 2010)

Like any photoshop trick, there are multiple ways of doing any single task. You might be able to accomplish this with a curves layer, or messing with the channels. But the most simple methods have already been mentioned.


----------



## edouble (Sep 22, 2010)

yoku said:


> edouble said:
> 
> 
> > I could achieve similar results in LR3 by jacking up the clarity slider.
> ...



Check out these presets. Presets | Adobe Photoshop Lightroom Killer Tips Scroll through the pages, countless free presets available.


----------



## molsen (Sep 22, 2010)

The key to these photographs is not in the retouching or some magical preset.  *You have to start with a good photograph with excellent lighting and exposure*.  Then, probably just some contrast adjustments in PP.  The clarity slider will NOT do this.  What you see in these photographs is not an "effect," but rather good photography.

Lightroom/Photoshop is not magic, people.  You can't polish a turd.


----------



## ghache (Sep 22, 2010)

in lightroom,

pumping the blacks and the clarity would do something similar


----------



## ghache (Sep 22, 2010)

molsen said:


> The key to these photographs is not in the retouching or some magical preset. *You have to start with a good photograph with excellent lighting and exposure*. Then, probably just some contrast adjustments in PP. The clarity slider will NOT do this. What you see in these photographs is not an "effect," but rather good photography.
> 
> Lightroom/Photoshop is not magic, people. You can't polish a turd.


 
its true that you have to start with a good and well exposed photograph but the clarity + some black will totally do that effect.


----------



## molsen (Sep 22, 2010)

I disagree.  The clarity slider does more for sharpening/local contrast/mid tone contrast.  Think high-radius unsharp mask in Photoshop.  These photos are benefiting from their overall contrast.  Clarity looks bad on photos of people's faces but would probably work on the 5th photograph, MAYBE the 6th if used sparingly.  Either way, the clarity slider leaves tell-tale signs that would be obvious and looked bad if used more than a couple of ticks in these photographs.

That being said, we could possibly reach the same result of a photograph with widly different methods, so there's no way to say for sure.  I guess what I'm trying to say is that what you see isn't an "effect." It's a good photo.

There is no magic preset that will work for every one.

These photos look great because they were great before ever being touched with Photoshop.


----------



## necoo (Sep 23, 2010)

Like any photoshop trick, there are multiple ways of doing any single  task. You might be able to accomplish this with a curves layer, or  messing with the channels. But the most simple methods have already been  mentioned.



________________
china nfl jerseys,nfl jerseys china,wholesale football jerseys


----------



## yoku (Sep 27, 2010)

molsen said:


> The key to these photographs is not in the retouching or some magical preset. *You have to start with a good photograph with excellent lighting and exposure*. Then, probably just some contrast adjustments in PP. The clarity slider will NOT do this. What you see in these photographs is not an "effect," but rather good photography.
> 
> Lightroom/Photoshop is not magic, people. You can't polish a turd.


 
100% correct.
But I still want to say these pics outside the room are not difficult in exposure,and this retouching effect is extremly the key point that makes the pics amazing.

We can easily imagine what the initial pics look like for these scenes.Nothing special.


----------



## molsen (Sep 27, 2010)

I beg to differ.  They are all composed very carefully to take advantage of natural light and create optimal exposure. If they were exposed and lighted properly to begin with, I think all that was needed was a contrast bump.  But we can agree to disagree.


----------



## kkamin (Sep 27, 2010)

yoku said:


> molsen said:
> 
> 
> > The key to these photographs is not in the retouching or some magical preset. *You have to start with a good photograph with excellent lighting and exposure*. Then, probably just some contrast adjustments in PP. The clarity slider will NOT do this. What you see in these photographs is not an "effect," but rather good photography.
> ...



I agree that the pics would look like nothing special if they were not hyper saturated with their contrast boosted. Those post-processing treatments are working well for these photographs because of the conditioins: the even overcast day lighting will prevent things from blowing out when contrast is added, the intense colors of the formal wear works well with added saturation and contrast. You could not apply this to every photograph you take with similar success.

I disagree that Lightroom/Photoshop is not magic. I understand what you are saying about polishing a turd, but you can polish wet clay, and imo that is what any digital negative is. Capture is only 50% of the way to the finished photograph. That is HUGE if you agree with that idea. Post processing has always been a part of photography. In the film days people would be laboring in the darkroom, sandwiching negatives, cutting rubylithe overlays by hand, spot toning, etc. 

Here is an example of an image I took--a before and after. The before is a raw file straight out of camera; it is slightly underexposed but all the information is there nonetheless. The 'after' represents about 3 hours of careful post work in ACR and PS. There was a hair/make-up stylist on the shoot and if I just showed you the raw file you probably would think it looked alright. But next to the processed example it looks like total as$. What I am driving at is that post processing imo is half of the photographic process and it should be passionately discussed. And for the record I think polishing turds is a good exercise. When you go in and try to fix a train wreck in post it teaches you how to shoot better because the process makes your mistakes very clear.


----------

